# Fried Shrimp Burger



## powerplantop (Oct 24, 2013)

8oz Shrimp
3 Tablespoons Flour
1 egg
2 Tablespoons green onion
Salt and Pepper
2 Tablespoons Panko 

Mix the ingredients above mold into a patty. Place patty into freezer for 10 to 15 minutes to help it firm up a little.

Coat the outside of the patty in Panko and place into hot oil. Fry until golden brown on both sides.


----------



## powerplantop (Oct 24, 2013)

Fried Shrimp Burger / Ebi Katsu Burger Recipe - YouTube


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 24, 2013)

Ah, there you are, My Precious!!  

Thanks, PPO!!


----------



## powerplantop (Oct 24, 2013)

Dawgluver said:


> Ah, there you are, My Precious!!
> 
> Thanks, PPO!!



You are welcome. Just keep in mind when handling the patty it is very soft.


----------



## Harry Cobean (Oct 25, 2013)

powerplantop said:


> 8oz Shrimp
> 3 Tablespoons Flour
> 1 egg
> 2 Tablespoons green onion
> ...


brilliant! thanks ppt


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Oct 25, 2013)

A Thousand years ago or so, I stopped at this little restaurant located on North Island Naval Air Station while on the way to where I to where I worked.  They had on the menu a shrimp burger.  I was intrigued and so purchased one.  I took one bite and fell instantly in love with that item.  I was single back then, and so had disposable income.  I haven't had that in 37 or so years, disposable income, that is..  After I moved off of the base, and into my own apartment, I never had another shrimp burger to this day.

Your recipe may just make that wonderful burger a reality once more.  Thanks PPT.  I'm thinking that the shrimp maybe goes into the blender before being mixed with the other ingredients.  Is that correct?

Seeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## FrankZ (Oct 25, 2013)

powerplantop said:


> 8oz Shrimp



Can they really be called shrimp at that size?


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Oct 25, 2013)

The recipe does not call for Jumbo Shrimp.    Definitely maybe, sometimes the sum is greater than its parts.  


i think I'd have to hand chop a couple 2- 3 shrimp and stir them in at the end.  I  think i'd like a little bet more texture.  But my, doesn't it fry up nice and beautiful.


----------



## powerplantop (Oct 25, 2013)

Harry Cobean said:


> brilliant! thanks ppt



Thank you! 



Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> A Thousand years ago or so, I stopped at this little restaurant located on North Island Naval Air Station while on the way to where I to where I worked.  They had on the menu a shrimp burger.  I was intrigued and so purchased one.  I took one bite and fell instantly in love with that item.  I was single back then, and so had disposable income.  I haven't had that in 37 or so years, disposable income, that is..  After I moved off of the base, and into my own apartment, I never had another shrimp burger to this day.
> 
> Your recipe may just make that wonderful burger a reality once more.  Thanks PPT.  I'm thinking that the shrimp maybe goes into the blender before being mixed with the other ingredients.  Is that correct?
> 
> Seeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North



I do hope that this fills the void and you enjoy it! 



Whiskadoodle said:


> i think I'd have to hand chop a couple 2- 3 shrimp and stir them in at the end.  I  think i'd like a little bet more texture.  But my, doesn't it fry up nice and beautiful.



Some recipes that I have seen called for doing just that.


----------



## MrsLMB (Oct 25, 2013)

Oh My Gosh !!

That looks stunning !!

It is going into our menu this weekend.

Thanks for sharing this ... yummmmmmm !!!!!


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 25, 2013)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> A Thousand years ago or so, I stopped at this little restaurant located on North Island Naval Air Station while on the way to where I to where I worked.  They had on the menu a shrimp burger.  I was intrigued and so purchased one.  I took one bite and fell instantly in love with that item.  I was single back then, and so had disposable income.  I haven't had that in 37 or so years, disposable income, that is..  After I moved off of the base, and into my own apartment, I never had another shrimp burger to this day.
> 
> Your recipe may just make that wonderful burger a reality once more.  Thanks PPT.  I'm thinking that the shrimp maybe goes into the blender before being mixed with the other ingredients.  Is that correct?
> 
> Seeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North



For some reason, the only places I've ever found shrimp burgers on the menu are in little diners around North Dakota, a state not known for its local shrimp.  But oh, what shrimp burgers they are, golden and crunchy and delicious.

Shrimp burgers on the menu this weekend!


----------



## powerplantop (Oct 25, 2013)

MrsLMB said:


> Oh My Gosh !!
> 
> That looks stunning !!
> 
> ...



You are welcome!


----------



## Addie (Oct 27, 2013)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> A Thousand years ago or so, I stopped at this little restaurant located on North Island Naval Air Station while on the way to where I to where I worked.  They had on the menu a shrimp burger.  I was intrigued and so purchased one.  I took one bite and fell instantly in love with that item.  I was single back then, and so had disposable income.  I haven't had that in 37 or so years, disposable income, that is..  After I moved off of the base, and into my own apartment, I never had another shrimp burger to this day.
> 
> Your recipe may just make that wonderful burger a reality once more.  Thanks PPT.  I'm thinking that the shrimp maybe goes into the blender before being mixed with the other ingredients.  Is that correct?
> 
> Seeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North



Bad Idea unless you like mush. Because that is what will happen in the blender. Dice them by hand into very small  pieces and then mix in the other ingredients. Shrimp are delicate once they are thawed out. Remember they are kept frozen from the time the are dropped on the aft deck until they reach your store. Like any food, the ice crystals do some unavoidable damage. Treat them like you do crab cakes. Delicately.


----------



## Addie (Oct 27, 2013)

Okay, I watch the video in full. He ran that little blender three times. That shrimp was total mush by the time he got through. I think I would rather have little pieces so the full flavor can come through. And I do think he could have added more shrimp or panko bread crumbs to give it more structure. And I would have like to see the bun toasted.


----------



## Harry Cobean (Oct 27, 2013)

Addie said:


> Bad Idea unless you like mush. Because that is what will happen in the blender. Dice them by hand into very small  pieces and then mix in the other ingredients. Shrimp are delicate once they are thawed out. Remember they are kept frozen from the time the are dropped on the aft deck until they reach your store. Like any food, the ice crystals do some unavoidable damage. Treat them like you do crab cakes. Delicately.





Addie said:


> Okay, I watch the video in full. He ran that little blender three times. That shrimp was total mush by the time he got through. I think I would rather have little pieces so the full flavor can come through. And I do think he could have added more shrimp or panko bread crumbs to give it more structure. And I would have like to see the bun toasted.


with you about the consistency addie.when i make prawn(shrimp)burgers i pulse most of the prawns in the blender and,you are right,you do get a very soft consistency.i then chop up the remaining prawns & mix those into the blended prawns with some panko as you said in your second post.the chopped prawns give you little nuggets of flavour & the panko firms up the mixture & soaks up some of the moisture.i cook mine on a griddle pan & the cooked burger has the same firm consistency as a regular cooked prawn.


----------



## Addie (Oct 27, 2013)

Harry Cobean said:


> with you about the consistency addie.when i make prawn(shrimp)burgers i pulse most of the prawns in the blender and,you are right,you do get a very soft consistency.i then chop up the remaining prawns & mix those into the blended prawns with some panko as you said in your second post.the chopped prawns give you little nuggets of flavour & the panko firms up the mixture & soaks up some of the moisture.i cook mine on a griddle pan & the cooked burger has the same firm consistency as a regular cooked prawn.



I think in that video, he realized he was in trouble with it being to soupy and felt he had to try and rescue it the best he could. He probably didn't have any more shrimp to do it all over again.


----------



## Harry Cobean (Oct 27, 2013)

Addie said:


> I think in that video, he realized he was in trouble with it being to soupy and felt he had to try and rescue it the best he could. He probably didn't have any more shrimp to do it all over again.


probably...that's why i always pulse rather than full speed blend.


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 27, 2013)

Mine turned out nice and chunky, added the shrimp last, and just pulsed the ingredients.  They also held up well in patties for frying.


----------



## Addie (Oct 27, 2013)

Dawgluver said:


> Mine turned out nice and chunky, added the shrimp last, and just pulsed the ingredients.  They also held up well in patties for frying.



Nice to know I m not the only one who doesn't like mush.


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 27, 2013)

Addie said:


> Nice to know I m not the only one who doesn't like mush.



My problem (not that it's a big deal) is that I mixed in panko instead of flour, and those suckers turned out huge!  They really poofed up!

DH proclaimed them "gourmet".  I wanted "ND" shrimp burgers.


----------



## powerplantop (Oct 27, 2013)

Addie said:


> I think in that video, he realized he was in trouble with it being to soupy and felt he had to try and rescue it the best he could. He probably didn't have any more shrimp to do it all over again.



I had another 8oz in the fridge.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Oct 28, 2013)

In the past, I have used a similar technique with raw chicken.  And yes, the mixture was very mushy.    The mixture was chilled to make it able to be handled, formed into nuggets, and dipped in flour and panko breadcrumbs.  They were then fried.  The texture was surprisingly like natural chicken.  I think the egg would do the same to the shrimp, without changing the flavor.  It would be like making a shrimp hot dog, only without the casing.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## powerplantop (Oct 28, 2013)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> It would be like making a shrimp hot dog, only without the casing.



Love it!


----------

